

Behind the Scenes: The Hardware that Powers Basecamp, Campfire and Highrise - themcgruff
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3202-behind-the-scenes-the-hardware-that-powers-basecamp-campfire-and-highrise

======
rdl
Not a huge fan of the blade chassis vs. individual servers. Cleaner cabling,
but software/firmware problems can kill the whole chassis, and you're locked
into a single vendor.

I rarely run out of RUs before I run out of power on anything. Maybe it would
be different with ARM-based blades.

Real hardware, though, vs. cloud, pretty easy case to make for a stable load
app.

~~~
themcgruff
(I'm the author of the post).

These aren't blades and I dislike blades for the hardware/vendor lockin
reasons you mentioned. Blades usually share power, network, etc. These only
share power + baseboard management controller. We can lose a single power
supply and still keep on going. We've distributed the applications over
multiple chasis, just in case though.

~~~
rdl
Ah, I haven't messed with these things yet. Do you like them?

~~~
themcgruff
The BMC is horrible. It needs a cold reset frequently, and it often doesn't
work at all when access from a non Windows machine. Otherwise they work really
well. I like that the sleds are able to be removed from the front too.

------
dpcx
Are we really getting back to the "post everything from 37signals.com" track?
Blargh.

